# Removing GTO Badges, etc.



## Loms1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Has anyone removed their badges, logos from their car? I was considering it after having seen another GTO without any badges, logos (other than the Pontiac Symbol) and was wondering if they are just adhesive or if any of them are screw/rivoted on?

If anyone has done this, can you give me an idea of how difficult it was, tips to doing it, or post any pictures of their GTO without badges?

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

They are all on with adhesive, the fender badges also have 2 prongs that go into holes in the fender. Beware there is a hole behind those fender badges, they are for side marker lights for the Monaro. Instead of using different fenders, GM used the same ones and covered the hole with badges. 

You can remove the badges by heating them up with a hairdryer and gently pulling them off. Once the badges are warm you can use dental floss to get behind them they will come off rather easily.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

the pontiac arrow on the trunk also has a hole behind it


----------



## LegomanA7X (May 20, 2021)

Loms1977 said:


> Has anyone removed their badges, logos from their car? I was considering it after having seen another GTO without any badges, logos (other than the Pontiac Symbol) and was wondering if they are just adhesive or if any of them are screw/rivoted on?
> 
> If anyone has done this, can you give me an idea of how difficult it was, tips to doing it, or post any pictures of their GTO without badges?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the year, if you got the late year gto it's an enamel sticker that would have to be removed with great attention to detail and a carful hand. If it's like a 69 most of the badging is a body insert.


----------

